# OIS Oklahoma City VIDEO



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Bad guy on city bus. Bad guy tries to grab female Officer's gun. Officer's partner shoots bad guy in the face. A lot.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Reap what you sow.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

Good shoot but the female officer kind of served her gun up to him on a silver platter. I'm not trying to be critical but if you have your gun out its smart to maintain distance and not to run up face to face with the suspect in a very compact area.


----------

